# Where is the Standard Import Preset?



## kitjv (Sep 29, 2012)

As a new LR4 user, it is my understanding that I can select the "Standard Import" preset to be applied to newly-imported images. However, I cannot find this preset. Can someone please help me? Thank you kindly.


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think that there is exactly a "Standard Import" preset.
There is a default preset though.
This can be found in the import dialog at the bottom of the dialog as 'Import Preset'. My preset currently reads 'none' but clicking on the arrows next to 'none' will give an option 'Restore Default Presets'.
I have to confess that I have absolutely no idea what comprises this default because I never use it.

Let us know if this is not what you are after.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 29, 2012)

Possibly you're confused about the different types of presets that can be associated with the import process:

1. During Import you can choose to apply metadata presets (created by the user), develop presets (Lightroom's own, or user created....the same as you'll see in the Develop module) or Keywords....or any combination of these three elements. If selected, they would be applied to ALL imported images during that import process.

2. Import Presets.....basically a set of import settings which can be used to ensure consistency of said import settings. For example when I import into my main catalog there are always certain settings which I never want to change (such as choosing the "Make Second Copy" option with the correct destination, applying my standard Metadata preset, ensuring that the Destination section is correctly setup for date-based import to the correct destination folder/drive, etc.). So I have setup an "Import Preset" which reflects all the 'non-changing' settings which I invoke in the Import dialog. 

AFAIK, there is not a "Standard Import" preset, though it's easy enough to create.....but understand that such a preset is not applying stuff to the images....it's just to ensure that your import dialog is setup correctly.

Come back if you need more clarification....


----------



## kitjv (Sep 29, 2012)

Tony & Jim: Thank you for the responses. I might have answered my own question. I believe that the so-called Standard Import preset refers to one of the presets bundled & sold by slrLounge. My apologies for the unnecessary question.

However .... while I have you here, in LR4 there are 7 "families" of LR presets. Is there a way to move them all into a parent folder (called, for example, Lightroom Presets")? Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi kitjv, yes, just drag and drop.


----------



## kitjv (Sep 29, 2012)

Oops, I should have been clearer, Victoria. You are correct that I can certainly drag & drop each individual LR preset into a newly-created parent folder. However, by doing so, I would lose the logical way that these presets are grouped by default (e.g. the group "Lightroom Effect Presets" contains 7 presets). LR apparently will not allow me to drag & drop these grouped presets -- which would ,in effect, be creating a folder within a folder. Am I correct? If so, is there a workaround?

Ideally, when I view the Presets panel, I would like to see only 2 folders: Lightroom Presets & User Presets.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 30, 2012)

You can't create folders within folders - but what about renaming the presets with the folder name, before putting them all in a single folder?


----------



## kitjv (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually, Victoria, that was Plan B. Just wanted to confirm the "folder-in-a-folder" thing. Thank you!


----------

